# Table cell won't stay a fixed size!



## pezbrigade (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi,

I've tried like hell to figure this out but I think I'm stuck. I have three table cells of a fixed size on one row, with one cell (also fixed size) spanning all three on the row underneath.

The three on top stay the correct size as long as I only have a few sentences of text entered in the row underneath. But after I enter a few lines of text or more in the bottom row, the cell on the left gets bigger while the cell on the right gets smaller.

And it's throwing off the whole look of the table!

Does anyone have any ideas of why this might be happening?


Any help would be really appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Could you please post your code(or a link to the site) for us to look at it.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## asifalwaqfi (Aug 22, 2008)

try this 
i'v fixed the table width to 200 and now u can split this width on the cells



<table style="width: 200px; table-layout:fixed;">
<tr> 
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

asifalwaqfi said:


> try this
> i'v fixed the table width to 200 and now u can split this width on the cells
> 
> 
> ...



You should always have a non-breaking space in empty cells so that they are not empty. Some browsers go ape if a cell is empty


----------

